# Sweet, Sweet, Emma Mae...



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Now that's a good story


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, sweet girl. I am so thankful that she found your help and a forever family that will show her the love she has deserved all along. I swear there has to be a special place in he!! for people who treat animals like that her first family.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Emma Mae is just beautiful.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I love it when you guys post a happy ending story like Emmas. She is gorgeous old gold. So happy she has found a great forever home.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

She's now living the life she was denied for so many years. Thank you to everyone who has helped this sweet old girl.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love Happy Endings*

I just love Happy Endings!!

Have a wonderful life Emma Mae!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a beautiful girl she is! I am so glad she has had a happy ending.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Gosh - look at that play bow, tail wagging, and beautiful smile. It's amazing what these dogs go through and yet they are so loving. Thanks for all your rescue does for these precious babies.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Emma is so beautiful!!! I am so glad she has the wonderful home she deserves.
People who adopt seniors are angels.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a sweet face and love that little bow she is doing. Thank goodness her senior years will be spent being loved and spoiled.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you God for all the good people in the world. And bless them.

Emma Mae is beautiful!


----------

